# Minimum size for a small shop?



## Kelemvor (Dec 28, 2012)

So my workshop is in the basement. It was in the house when we bought it and I'm making do with what I can. Only problem is there's not much usable space.

The area is approximately 16' 4" x 10' 10". However, one corner has the sump pump, one has a water meter, one has the furnace and water heater. This makes the actual usable space more like 13' x 8' or so. My only major items are: table saw (on wheels luckily), miter saw on stand, a few shelving units, and a large bench/table.

The short length means cutting anything that's 8' long requires me to stick it out the door to be able to run it through my table saw. The small width means I have to move things around in order to get through and use other items. Also it's hard to cut anything of decent length without having to move one saw or the other around.

So, I'm looking to either come up with a new plan for the existing space that can be made to work much better than it does now, or we have a large unfinished storage area on the other end of the basement that could be sectioned off to make a larger workshop area.

That being said, I'm thinking I'd want at least 18' - 20' in length so it's easier to work with 8' long plywood or boards. Width should be at least 10' since with shelves along one wall that drops to 8' which is barely usable.

Just trying to figure out my options as I browse pinterest and google for small shop designs and things like that. If you have any thoughts on general size, please let me know. If you have a small shop, or know of a great layout for one, feel free to share that too.

Thanks.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would put every tool on a mobile base. Have you seen a flip top tool cart? I would use a skilsaw to break down plywood outside of the shop.


----------



## Kelemvor (Dec 28, 2012)

I guess I should mention I'm in Wisconsin so doing anything outside doesn't work for 4-5 months of the year. I do have a circular saw and saw horses and things like that I can use for some major things outside when it's nice out. 

The table saw is on wheels and the miter saw is on a base that's easy to move around. However there's just not much room even to move things around.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Have the lumber yard rough cut your plywood into manageable size if that is possible. I have done that numerous times. 

As for lumber. I usually try to limit the length of the project to 6 feet or less. I rough cut the pieces so they are easier to manage. Especially 4/4 rough lumber that may be slightly bowed. Much easier to get a straight side and flat faces on the jointer.

I am in a crowded one car garage. My tools are mobile. The work bench is also my outfeed table/ assy table and used for just about everything else. It is 30 x 48 and rock solid. I have a 12 inch piece that is hinged so I can expand the 30 inch width out to 40+ if needed.

Good luck. Plan carefully.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

_If you have an unfinished area that you can turn into larger shop why would you even think about using that small space?

George
_


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I have my shop in my detached garage in michigan... so I feel your pain... unfortunately, I think the best way is still to rip sheets down outside. bundle up, make your cuts quickly, and move inside.

I would try to build your bench over/around the sump pump or whatever else if its <30" tall and can be covered/hidden.its nice to have 8' in front, behind, and left of your table saw blade... plus some 48" to the right but I think that would be your whole room :/


----------



## IlliniBone (Oct 25, 2013)

I built this folding workbench last week (only 1 folding table on mine)... http://www.familyhandyman.com/workshop/workbench/folding-workbench/view-all 

When not in use it only takes up a few feet of space, and the 2' table is more than enough workspace when in use. The 3/4" steel legs hold my mini lathe very nicely. I also have a mobile tool cart that holds my air compressor, has 2 drawers for odds and ends and my miter saw sits on top of it. Hung pegboard on one side to carry around my nail guns. When working in a small shop think expansion and mobile. Folding workbenches, carts, etc are very handy.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I feel your pain on the small shop. I don't even have room for a proper workbench, so my tablesaw has to serve as my assembly and glue up table. I have taken advantage of my space by offsetting heights. My planer and bandsaw are taller than my tablesaw so I can extend the workpieces over my table saw when using these machines. 

I also have the tiny workbench I have as part of my miter saw station. As I bring rough lumber into the shop, it can hang out the door while I cross cut it to rough size on my miter saw. Also as part of my miter station, I have a bench top drill press and spindle sander. 

It's very tight, and if I need to break down full sheet goods, I do it outside on sawhorses or at the lumberyard.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I am also in Wisconsin (just outside of Milwaukee). I am just about done with finishing my basement. I took the end of the basement furthest from the stairs for my workshop. It is about 10x16. I can rip an 8 ft board with the table saw at an angle.

I guess if you have the option I would section off your new area, furthest from the stairs. Get away from the house mechanicals.


----------



## vadim04 (Jan 29, 2014)

my table saw and a router table are mobile. i drag them out to outside if need	them.


----------

